# Rooting issues



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello, I have been trying to root my new Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket (At&T), and cannot find rooting software that works. My phone is running version 2.3.6. Ive tried easyroot, doomloards, and a couple of other rooting programs, and they all fail. Lots of comments on the sites are saying that it is due to the android update 2.3.6. Has any one found a rooting system that works with this version? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## arunreturns (Jul 19, 2012)

Hre's a thread from xda..
CF Root..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1695238

I was on 2.3.6 when I rooted using his guide..
The root method is easy and robust..

Happy rooting


----------



## codycorexxx (Sep 5, 2011)

He's probably already rooted; as this is from December 2011. Try not to dig up threads.
Though, appreciate you helping someone! 
These forums are so slow though. >.<


----------

